# Soul S2.0... they're here! + goodies



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey everyone, recently, on THIS  thread, there was a lengthy discussion started by me about the Soul wheelsets. It has finally arrived to my remote location in the Dominican Republic... and I am very happy! The service with Sean (buffedupboy on RBR) from bikesoul.com was EXCELLENT, and I will 100% be purchasing from him again (wheelsets, TI frames, components, etc...) The wheels are incredibly light, and quality looks very nice all around. The bearings spin VERY smoothly, and the rear has a loud chatter which I actually like, reminds me to keep pedalling... The spokes are double butted, radial everywhere except drive side rear. Overall, the quality looks good, and best of all, the service was excellent. Perhaps the only thing that I would like to point out, but for this price I couldn't expect more, is that I will probably be replacing the skewers with something a little nicer. The skewers are fine, mind you, just I believe the wheelset is at another level of quality than the skewers.... This has made me so happy, and I was glad that I could get them at the price I did. Since Sean might not want me to post the price, it can be seen on his webpage, bikesoul.com. Shipping was pretty fast, from singapore, about 12 days, although it was pretty expensive (45$), but the box arrived perfectly... These are the S2.0, which are less aero than the S3.0, but stronger, more spokes, lighter, and I believe, nicer looking. Also, to accomany these wheels I will be using a Sram PG-970 cassette and michelin proraces, and they will go on my QR 0 gravity that I have built up as a multifunction bike... This is really a nice small company I've found, good work.

OK, now the pics, sorry if its too much, but there were a number of people intrigued by these wheels....

Nick


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

nice! let us know how the first ride goes.

also, are the casettes and skewers inclkuded? that would be a SWEET deal!


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yea, forgot to mention, this is not actually a review at all, at least to me, until I ride them tomorrow morning. Sorry to bust your dreams, the tires and cassette aren't included... Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Not ripping on them but why did they bother with a carbon "look" hub?


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know, you'd have to ask him...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

*Q for BikeSoul... carbon frame in the background from pic...*

Bike Soul,
From the previous thread, you post link to your pictures of the wheels, there's a carbon bike with Soul decal at the background. Tell us more about the carbon frame? is this something you'll carrying soon? can you post more info? sizes? geometry? price?

THanks
Kwan


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah - let us know how they ride. I still haven't ordered a pair - I got a speeding ticket and there went my wheel money.  I might be in the market soon though. I have some extra funds coming my way soon.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Did you weigh them?
I was curious if they are as advertised weight wise.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, on bike soul there are pictures of them on a scale, this information was posted on the other thread.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

IMHO brand-name wheels are only as good as the service and support behind them. Does SOUL tell you what to do if you have a bad part or warranty issue? Also, what is their crash replacement policy?

So if the wheel goes awry and you need to send it back to Singapore, do you have to pay for round-trip shipping ($90) and wait 24 days plus the time it takes for the repair/rebuild? Just curious about SOUL's policies, because I think a guy like Mike Garcia at Oddsandendos.com will replace parts at cost with no labor, even if crashed. Nimble will rebuild a wheel and replace damaged parts for about $90. I believe buyer pays shipping in both cases.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Sean made it pretty clear he's not ready to distibute in the US. He'll still sell you the wheels though if you ask.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Living in the Dominican Republic, where NOTHING is available with warranties except complete Trek, Giant, and Cannondale bikes, it makes no difference to me to send to Idaho or something or to Singapore.


----------



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

well? Any reports on these wheels after riding them?


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

they're nice. They certainly are crazy light, super noticeable from the start. Also, the hubs are incredibly smooth, spinning them by hand softly and they keep going for several minutes. They are nice and stiff enough, I don't notice any noticeable decrease in stiffness from my open pro set, I guess I'm just being more careful with these so far on potholes and such... I have been having problems with flats from an incorrectly installed rimtape, but that was not Soul's fault, but the bike store's. They're nice overall....


----------



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

*updates?*

Any furthur updates on these wheels?


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, I'm glad there is some interest in the wheels. They have been nice so far, no problems with flex or broken spokes. The hubs roll really smooth. Only complaint is how hard my tires are to mount, but that has always been a problem with michelin pro races. Anything else, want pics of my bike with the wheels??


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, I got my pair about 2-3 weeks ago. Took it out for test ride.
Yes, they are smooth and light. 
However:
1. THey're ~90g off the advertised weight. Total weight is 1490g. Which is still ok for the price.
2. Front wheel making lot's of "ping" noise and gone out of true after a few kilos. So need some truing, no big deal. After a few fine tune truing, no more noise, no more out of true. THe rear wheel however works perfect right out of the box, no ping, no out of true. The seller ack the front is build with very high tension, the normal stress release technique may not release all the stress entirely. This is understandable. So I'm ok with it.

the ride: so far riding on the flat is good. I'll put it to test on the climb next weekend.

see pics...


----------



## Vinokourov (Oct 6, 2005)

*Pics will be nice!!*



moose8500 said:


> Hey, I'm glad there is some interest in the wheels. They have been nice so far, no problems with flex or broken spokes. The hubs roll really smooth. Only complaint is how hard my tires are to mount, but that has always been a problem with michelin pro races. Anything else, want pics of my bike with the wheels??


How about some pics of your bike with the wheels on??


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

anyone know what spoke tension is like on these? Pinging noise sounds like uneven spoke tension..... I'd be curious to see how high the spoke tension is and how even it is.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

ok, let me wip out my tensiometer tonite and get some measurement...



ravenmore said:


> anyone know what spoke tension is like on these? Pinging noise sounds like uneven spoke tension..... I'd be curious to see how high the spoke tension is and how even it is.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

yea, that would be nice, since I don't have a tensionmeter either. I have used mine for like 500 km, and had no problems with trueness, but have gone easy on the wheels...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

BTW, [email protected] is a cool guy to work with. He got back to me right away when I told him about the minor truing issue on front wheel. He explained what he found and apologized. I'm sure it already taken of by this time.
He deserved my business and all of yours too. I would buy from him again. They're coming out with a lighter version in 2006. Looking forward to check out hiw new wheelset.

Kwan


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

kool, I also am interested in their lighter version and carbon tubulars, but the lighter aluminum has an all gold hub which clashes somewhat with my bike. Sean should post some pics of the carbon tubulars...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

*2.0 front wheel tension*

according to my wheelsmith tensionmeter assume a db14 spoke, tension is between 80-95kgf after taken a few samples.
if assume a db15 spoke (I've no idea if it's a db14 or 15), it'll be between 94-125kgf.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, just in case anyone is interested, I'm selling the wheels on ebay. They are basically in same condition as when new, except from some cassette marks and such....


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Those are DB 14 spokes. That is below range of acceptable tension. They will stay true longer if you bring the tension up. Enjoy the wheels. 

-Eric


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't mean to highjack this thread but I have a pair of these same wheels I bought used locally. I was having issues with them staying true and spokes tight. I emailed Sean in Singapore and he told me they had issues with this model and the thin spokes. I didn't want to spend $100 round trip on shipping having only paid $175 for the wheels to him to have them fised. After visiting the local shop three times (I am in the Navy Stationed in Okinawa) with the same result, I took it upon myself to learn how to spoke and true wheels.

I bought all the equipment/tools and new DT Swiss 2.0/1,8 spokes and brass nipples. I have respoked them, relieved them and tensioned them based on "The Arrt of Wheelbuilding" by Gerd Shraner. 

I am pretty proud of myself but have yet to ride on them. 

My question to Eric is, I tensioned them as follows: 

Front- 120kg/f
Rear Drive- 130kg/f

The non-drive side is substantially less obviously.

Is this enough tension?

Thanks.

Ryan Meskimen


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

That should hold up better.

-Eric


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Eric. I assume this is enough tension on the spokes.

Ryan


----------



## Plakes (Jun 6, 2007)

Have seen the latest Soul 2.0 wheelset on bikesoul.com. Even lighter, less spokes, comes with deeper rim and new hub. Has anyone tried this wheelset? Any opinion?


----------

